# Bizarre problem



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I am on Side 4 (for 5 or 6 days now), my favorite side by far (for those who don't know, this is my second time through), and for some reason, I just can't seem to relax while I am listening to it! It's like my body is protesting. My mind won't quiet down, my legs won't stay still, I am even getting impatient with it and wishing it to end so I can move on to other things. This is so odd and it is really starting to bother me. I was so looking forward to this side and now I can't even enjoy it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, just try to relax and try not to focus to hard conciously on it. I personally did not have a problem with any side, but I sometimes think that some of the parts are the parts brain fights and maybe the parts that need to change and the subconcious puts up its block on with the help of the concious mind. You may email Mike on this, but be careful your not puting up your own roadblocks. perhaps think about why its bothering you, although please don't post to detailed on here, but you can send me an email or more importantly Mike. Hang in there though.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Laura,I had posted this to your other thread, but thought I would add it here also just to make sure!







I had a similar situation regarding not wanting to listen. Mike says that sometimes even though our belief system is not wanted it is a part of us, and we subconsciously feel at odds at having it leave us. We sort of battle within ourselves to hang on to "who we are" even though we don't really want that part of us (the IBS thoughts.) This happened to me, where I just didn't want to listen, I felt mad at the sessions, even thought intellectually I knew this was sort of silly, it was a strong feeling. This is what is happening to you. Like me, you probably have had IBS for a while, and like me, I know you have other area in your life besides IBS that are stressors. The program sometimes addresses these other stressors before the IBS, as your subconscious mind sees those issues as more of a need,etc.If you really feel at odds, give yourself a few days or a week off, then try again.. Mike can reassure you more about this, but basically, this may be the same thing for you... anyway, just know that you will pass through this phase as well, and that we support ya... have a good hiatus, and feel free to keep in touch if ya need me or us.Blessings... ~ Marilyn


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laura:Just relax and don't worry about it. Take care of yourself, and go easy on yourself.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Lauralee... While I've not used hypnotherapy, I have used biofeedback training to help me control my symptoms. The difference, I believe, is that hypnotherapy targets the subconscious while biofeedback therapy targets the conscious. I don't know if this will work for you, but in the very beginning, because my body also would not "relax", I had to take an antidepressant in order to be able to "relax" enough that I could get through the therapy sessions. I no longer have to do that... but it took a while for me to be able to control my moods. I would think that with hypnotherapy, this relaxed state might be easier to attain than with biofeedback therapy. So hang in there.Hope this helps, Evie


----------

